# Old Ibis tandem



## fauxpas48 (Jul 20, 2007)

I purchased this Ibis tandem Sunday from a lady who coverted it to a road tandem. It's frame it different from the Uncle Fester or Cousin It I have seen in the past. I was wondering if anyone out there knew what it was and how old it might be. I am going to convert it back to the mountain bike it was. There are two brakes on the rear. The lady said the upper one was too heavy so she had it removed because she wanted to race. I guess she wanted to go fast and wasn't worried about stopping.


----------

